# Food mix for young mice



## Naomi (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all

I know this sort of question is asked all the time so I apologise!! Although I only have two mice, and previously a single one, I like to make up my own food mix as it seems that commercially available ones aren't too good.

I used to base my mix on the Shunamite diet but then changed it depending upon what was available. So I just want to check that I'm not straying too far from what is good for my mice! I am unsure of the proportions I need etc.

I have a budgie mix containing mostly millet seeds which I was using a lot of but I understand this may not be a good idea?
Also, used to add dog food but would appreciate if someone could tell me what proportion I need for my young mice and what percentage protein I should be aiming to find. Also if there is a cheap dog food/alternative as I clearly don't need a large bag!
Other than this I add quite a lot of oats, some pearl barley, and small amounts of low salt and sugar cereals, and sometimes dry pasta.

So I would appreciate if someone could give me an idea of how to mix the above - or what to get rid of/replace bearing in mind that I don't need large quantities so I can't buy in bulk!

Thanks in advance

EDIT: just remembered I think I have some Burgess Supa Fruitti in a box somewhere! Which was part of my last mix for my previous mouse.
Also, having done a bit more reading I was thinking along the lines of 
40% supa fruitti 
20% porridge oats 
10% pearl barley 
10% wheat (possibly in the form of a breakfast cereal)
15% budgie seed mix
5% dog kibble (still need to know the best protein percentage to use).


----------

